# Ferret Cages



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello ferret fans 
If you have been reading some of these threads you will know I have put 
Completly unrealated posts about ferret cages on some so decided to write a new thread

I have been looking at getting a ferret but still not sure :/ but I thought it can't hurt to have a look at some cages and these are the ones I found that I thought were the best. Could anyone tell me which one is the best and why? Or any suggestions? Please bear in mind I do not want to have to spend that much £120 max thanks
Love any replies 💙
This is my personal favourite
Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
Then this one
Zooplus
Then this one
Zooplus
Followed by this one but this is a hutch would it be okay 
Deluxe Triangular Rabbit / Guinea Pig Hutch / Run in a natural wood finish with strong galvanized mesh:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say the Jenny was too small for Ferrets. If you don't want to spend too much have a look on ebay or gumtree as there are always loads going cheap on there. Ferrets can live in hutches yes.

Ferrets are a huge responsibility, as is any pet so please think hard about it before getting one. You seem to keep saying "I have been ben thinking of getting a ferret but not too sure". You should really want a pet when you are thinking of getting one. Maybe start off with something smaller that won't be as tasking to keep as ferrets will take as much of your time as a dog.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes thank you
I will look on eBay and gum tree 
P.S its not that I don't really want a ferret, it is space and time I am having trouble with and I know it is cruel to get some of you don't have these two factors so I'm just rethinking "could I manage these lil critters?" 
Thanks for all the effort


----------

